# Trapping



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Are there any trappers out there that would like to show a newbie the ropes??? I would like to get into trapping but don't know the first thing about it. I've been doing alot of research into what i'll need to get started but I'm having a hard time just jumping in without some first hand experience. So my question is how did you guys get started?? What are the supplies you currently use? What are some of the products that are a waste of time and money and what are some good ones? I'd like to start a good discussion because i know of a few guys on here that are in my same boat. Thanks for any and all help. 
Jeremy


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

What are you wanting to trap? It makes a difference on supplies and how you do it. Some people trap water animals and other trap predators. All my years trapping have mainly been water. The last four years have been trapping problem beaver for the DWR.

Not to change the post but are you heading down for the PM hunt in Las Cruces?


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm looking to trap *****, beaver, coyotes and fox. I would also love to trap bobcats one day. Trapping has always seemed interesting to me but i just don't know anyone that is into it. I do have some live **** traps and i've caught a few here and there but i've never used a leg hold. What supplies to you suggest i use for say *****, i heard they are easier then most animals and i think that would be a great starting point?? Unless you guys suggest to start on something else. 

I'm not gonna be able to make it this year, I'm totally bummed out. I switched jobs in july and don't have that much time off built up yet. Are you gonna make it down there???


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I am heading down the 5th and coming back the 13th. I had a great time last year and won a lot of prizes. There were a lot of coyotes in the area I was hunting.


----------

